# How do I get IClone 6 to run on windows 10? It will not run



## mcollins39 (Jul 17, 2016)

How do I get IClone6 to run on windows 10? It will not run so far on my Win 10 PC. I have reinstalled it serval times.
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 78 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8051 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 520, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 233052 MB, Free - 72995 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 094N21
Antivirus: Kaspersky Total Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## mcollins39 (Jul 17, 2016)

How do I get IClone6 to run on windows 10? It will not run so far on my Win 10 PC. I have reinstalled it several times.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the model name and model number of your Dell?
What's the exact "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on it?

--------------------------------------------------------------

iClone 6

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Per http://www.reallusion.com/iclone/iclone_requirementsbk.aspx
Windows 10 is not supported!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

At Frank's link it says Windows 10 is supported !?

Perhaps you should contact the maker direct, they have their own forum :- http://forum.reallusion.com/iClone


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The version posted at Frank's link is Version: v6.5.3111.1

So if the OP has something earlier, then it may not be supported.

The following is from my link above


> *Operating System:*
> 
> Windows 8 / Windows 7 / Windows Vista / Windows XP (With Service Pack 2 or later)
> Support for 32-bit and 64-bit operating system


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Good point David. :up:


----------

